# Medicare enrolment



## ewilka

hello friends, does anyone know if it's possible to register with Medicare from overseas? Their online info says that a person must be living in Australia - but is there any way around it? We are signing up our daughter to school 8 months prior to arrival in Sydney and need to provide school with Immunization history which is uploaded to Medicare by GP once registered with them. Thank you in advance for any info/ tips xxx


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Late response but I'm pretty sure the answer is no because you must be onshore with a valid visa to register with medicare. 

You don't need to have your child in the immunisation register here to enroll her in school. I brought an official record of my child's immunizations from the US and that has been accepted by both schools he has been enrolled into, and the first school he was enrolled in he did not have medicare at the time. 

I only recently had his records transferred into the immunisation register in Australia. It took them several days and cost less than $100.


----------



## linhmark83

If you cannot arrange Medicare, you can try ask Bupa (medical insurance). It does not cost that much which Bupa for temporary visitors can act same as medicare.
My parents came down here from Asian for 3 months and they were covered by 
Bupa with no problem.
Hope this helps


----------

